# Juice Guzzlers



## Viper_SA (8/7/15)

A recent thread on "juice mileage" got me thinking of starting this thread. 
Post you builds on any RDA, BF or non-BF, and tell us about it. Coil ID, wire used, resistance, and whatever else you'd like to tell us.

To start off I'll post two Derringer builds I currently run as a BF setup on my two Terminator mods. 

1:



Twisted 26G Kanthal A1, 3mm ID, 5 wraps each. Around the highish 0.2 ohm region. Very descent clouds and great flavor, as always on a Derringer 

2:



Another Derringer. Running my tobacco juice. Aimed for around 0.6 ohm. 2.4mm ID coils, 9 wraps with 24G Kanthal A1. working great for nice long lazy lung hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (8/7/15)

Wow,awesome looking coils @Viper_SA 
I like the second one at 0.6
So neat

But doesnt it give you too much "afterburner effect" with the 24g wire?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/7/15)

@Silver not really as bad as in other attys. I have been using a lot of 22G recently, maybe I just don't hear it anymore... The 9 wraps does make it ramp up a bit "less fast", not really slow. Maybe I release the fire button before it gets hot enough to afterburn. Then again, I always loved Top Gun 
Seriously though, I will have to listen for it and report back.


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

Silver said:


> Wow,awesome looking coils @Viper_SA
> I like the second one at 0.6
> So neat
> 
> But doesnt it give you too much "afterburner effect" with the 24g wire?



Apologise up front for the noob question, but what is "afterburner effect"?


----------



## Silver (8/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @Silver not really as bad as in other attys. I have been using a lot of 22G recently, maybe I just don't hear it anymore... The 9 wraps does make it ramp up a bit "less fast", not really slow. Maybe I release the fire button before it gets hot enough to afterburn. Then again, I always loved Top Gun
> Seriously though, I will have to listen for it and report back.



I must try 24g on my Nuppin. Also dual coil, lomg lung hit. I suppose the afterburner is not so bad for the long lung hits because you can let go a bit before the end of the drag.


----------



## Viper_SA (8/7/15)

Lol, I asked that same question two weeks ago. I'll let @Silver give you the details, but basically the coils take very long to cool down and keep "firing" after the fire button has been released.


----------



## zadiac (8/7/15)

It's that sizzling sound after you let go of the firing button. Sounds like the coils are still firing.


----------



## Silver (8/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Apologise up front for the noob question, but what is "afterburner effect"?



Hi @DarkSide , no need to apologise
Its when the wire takes some time to cool down after youve stopped firing - so it vaporises a bit of juice while cooling. The thicker wires tend to display this more because there is more mass.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/7/15)

Silver said:


> Wow,awesome looking coils @Viper_SA
> I like the second one at 0.6
> So neat
> 
> But doesnt it give you too much "afterburner effect" with the 24g wire?



Wanna mention that to the medal committee?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @Silver not really as bad as in other attys. I have been using a lot of 22G recently, maybe I just don't hear it anymore... The 9 wraps does make it ramp up a bit "less fast", not really slow. Maybe I release the fire button before it gets hot enough to afterburn. Then again, I always loved Top Gun
> Seriously though, I will have to listen for it and report back.



Wish "the masters" would include a "confused" button or at least have a glossary of these terms / terminology for us novices.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (8/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Wish "the masters" would include a "confused" button or at least have a glossary of these terms / terminology for us novices.



No "master" here @DarkSide, just a dude having fun and experimenting.


----------



## Silver (8/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Wanna mention that to the medal committee?



It is noticed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (8/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> No "master" here
> 
> Yeah Right! (oh learned one) "having fun and experimenting"....if I tried this, probably end up electrocuting myself! Between you (learned one) @Andre (mentor) and @free3dom (master), I will get there, might take another light year, but I WILL get there!


----------



## Viper_SA (8/7/15)

Here is my "bad-juice-gorge"......
and occasionally some good one too. 3mm ID, 22G Kanthal A1 dual coils. 6 wraps each coming to aroun 0.2 ohm on the CLT v3
Runs beautifully off my Punk Slug and Vanilla mod.


----------



## Viper_SA (31/8/15)

Decided to play around last night. Did a 2-strand-twisted 22 awg coil. 3mm ID and 7 wraps. Came to 0.18 Ohm, but the ramp-up time was horrid. Dropped it to 6 wraps today, came in at 0.12 Ohm. My lowest build ever. Here it is in the Velocity on the Dimitri.


----------

